# Big Bang Theory



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a good one for you.

I was using a router with a slot cutting bit to trim one side of a dado off. From what I can determine, the router bit slipped in the collet and it got a hold of the adapter ring in the router base plate. There was a big bang.

I dont think this is what they are referring to when they talk about the "Big Bang Theory."

Pieces of the router base plate flew all over the place.

Well, off I go to Rockler to see if I can find a base plate and replacement bit. Always something to hold up progress.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

wow bet that made ya pucker up. the only thing I know about slot cutters is turn them off b4 ya remove the router from the work, I ruined a project by not turning the router off first, when It caught it sure messed up the frame I was working on.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

then it´s time to think abaut if it´s time to change from powertools to manuel handtools
they say it wood bee safer to use them :--)

Dennis


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, working with a router always scares me - man that piece must've flown! Be careful would ya!!!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that the router bit partially in the picture (the bent rod)? If so, someone else posted a similar photo on here a few months back showing a router bit that looked to be in the same condition. Switch to a 1/2" shaft and make sure it is properly seated far enough into the collet. Glad you weren't injured.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, thats the router bit. I remember someone else's too. I always push the bit in all the way into the collet so not sure just what happened. It appears it came in contact with the adapter in the base some how since the adapter is torn up too. It surprised me that the motor shaft didnt bend. The router seems to be in good shape yet. I did find another base so will be back in business with the Makita router in a few days. In the mean time using my Porter Cable router. Outside of the loud bang, everything went east and west and the bit dropped to the floor a couple of feet away and really didnt fly too far. It was the plastic base pieces that flew. I was proabably luck I was testing the cut and had the stock clamped to the bench and was cutting somewhat off the table so the parts didnt hit the table and come back up.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

dang


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

"I always push the bit in all the way into the collet so not sure just what happened."

When you bottom a bit in the collet, it won't be clamped by the collet properly, as it needs to be pulled in a little for the collet to close. If you push it all the way in, always pull it back out at least 1/8" before tightening.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

out of any of my power tools and i mean ANY, my wife is afraid to use them all except the palm router…lol…router is my favourite…i get so excited i have to use the bathroom before I use my router.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts and suggestions folks. I will certainly consider all of them. Still not sure just what happened, but could very well be the bit was bottomed out in the collet, or the collet nut wasnt as tight as it should be. I did find a new router base for the router which has been shipped so should have that router back in action in a couple of days.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I had something similar happen to me recently as I used a collet reducer (from 1/2" collet to 1/4" bit) which seem very similar to your setup there… although I did not let the bit completely slip out and cought it just before it started flying about.

best option really is to use 1/2" bits. but like you - I have a few 1/4" bits that sometimes needs to be used. I just make sure now to tighten them extra hard , which seems to crimp the reducer while at it… no real win-win situation there.

another thing - about bottoming the bit in the router. the idea of pulling the bit 1/8" back out is not for better clamping purposes as the shank on the bits is usually even throughout. the real purpose is to avoid contact between the bit and the bottom of the router inside the collet, as the percusions from the bit rotating at 20000rpm and hitting the bottom of the router can effect the router in the long run. (think about hammerdrill effect on the bottom of the router)


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks PurpLev. That makes sense to me. I will keep that in mind now. I love that Makita 3601B router in the picture. Its the one that I always use for dovetails etc. The only complaint I have with it is its hard to find guide bushings for it. Thats why I had the adapter on it for Porter Cable bushings. I should also make a habit of taking the guide bushing adapter off when not using it….it would open up the space in the base plate a bit and be safer.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

>>the idea of pulling the bit 1/8" back out is not for better clamping purposes

It most certainly is.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/installing-router-bits-2.aspx


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

There some info omitted from that link. This .pdf has more info in it.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/installingrouterbits.pdf


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the document Gerry. Good info. I tend to think thats what I had done was to push the bit in all the way. I think the bit was bottomed out in the collet. I guess what sometimes confused me about this is that the collet I have with my Makita router in my picture is not tapered. It's a straight collet, and there is a stop ring on the inside of the collet about 1/4 inch from the bottom. I think in my old age, I started to assume the stop ring was to stop the bit at the correct depth. I was digging trough manuals and found the Makita manual, and it indeed say that the bit should be pulled back about 1/16 inch, so possible thats what happened. I always did this with my Porter Cable router, but not with the Makita. Good eye opener. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Gerry for the link. If I was mistaken (based on past research) then I take it back. i

It makes me curious about my latest bit run experience as I used a 1/4" bit in a 1/2" collet with a reducer, the reducer does not bottom out as it's being kept at the collets top with a stop ring. but based on this link - my 1/4" bit might have bottomed out on the reducer, which might explain why it slipped if the same physics apply on the reducer as they do on the collet.

I'll give this a try when I get a round to it. that was a good tidbit!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

In this older thread about a stuck router bit, there is some discussion of using rubber o-rings on the shaft to ensure that the bit is always inserted at the proper depth. I have not tried this myself, but it does seem like a great idea.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

My least favorite tool to use in the shop.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are using PC bushing I have seen the backing nut on the bushing vibrate loose. If the bushing contacts the bit, all Hell will break loose. I personally don't like collet reduducers, either. One more separate part to go south. One more reason I like to use PC routers with 1/4" & 1/2" collets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's scary stuff Wayne


----------

